# Bermuda Summer '07



## chap7 (May 21, 2006)

Hi, I know I'm not getting a TS exchange to Bermuda over the summer, however, my wife and I are looking to go July '07 to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary. It will just be the two of us and a Monday night to Thursday night would be just fine.

Does anyone happen to have any suggestions? We don't need "fancy" and are open to hotels, timeshares, or a private home/condo. I checked www.vrbo.com but it is very limited. Also, while a cruise seems ideal, it's not something we are considering.

We will probably rent a scooter to get around and are interested in some sight seeing, the beaches and a little scuba diving.

Thank you for any suggestions as I try to plan ahead.   

Craig


----------



## KHolleger (May 21, 2006)

http://www.bermudarentals.com/


----------



## chap7 (May 21, 2006)

Thank you so much!  I'm checking out the site right now.  Have you stayed in any of these places by any chance?


----------



## KHolleger (May 27, 2006)

chap7 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!  I'm checking out the site right now.  Have you stayed in any of these places by any chance?



No, I've been able to get into the St. George's Club (though not in July).  We are going again in 2008 to celebrate our 25th anniversary.  Got that site as a backup.  Are you sure you need to go in July?  Pretty humid then.  Why not try for May and celebrate your anniversary early?  The weather is better and so is your chance of exchange.


----------



## rusty (May 30, 2006)

I've been to Bermuda many times and from experience May can either be great or a little chilly. 

either way a nice place to visit.


----------



## trachda (Jun 6, 2006)

I know you are looking for timeshare to rent but my husband and I just returned from Bermuda.  We were ther over memorial day and stayed at the Pompano Beach Resort.  This is our second experience there and can't say enough good about it.  The property is quiet in the parish of southhampton the beach is terrific and the food with the meal plan was great.  It maybe something to look into.
Karen


----------



## chap7 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies.  I've been so busy planning my upcoming July trip to WDW that I had forgotten that I had this thread out here.  Our Bermuda 
'07 trip will be in July also and will be to celebrate out 10 year anniversary on the 25th.  As a teacher, I need to do most of my vacationing in the summer.


----------

